

Ask HN: How to handle life insurance while waiting for coverage at new employer? - yay_new_job

What do you do for life insurance (not health) when you change jobs?<p>My situation:
I&#x27;m about to leave one job for another, and after I accepted the offer, I saw that the new employer&#x27;s life insurance coverage doesn&#x27;t start for 45 days. I&#x27;m not comfortable being uninsured that long now that I&#x27;m a parent and the sole breadwinner for the family. I called up my homeowner&#x27;s insurance agent and asked what they offer. They can give me a policy that lasts 10 years, and I can cancel it after I get set up at the new job. Probably what I&#x27;ll do, but it may still leave me with a couple days uncovered since they do everything with paper. Also, it feels a little weird to sign up for a service that&#x27;s meant to go for 10 years with the intention of cancelling after just 2 months.<p>My current employer&#x27;s HR is not responding to emails&#x2F;voicemails and is sending inconsistent messages about whether I can extend coverage.
======
smt88
> Probably what I'll do

Do it.

